# Retorquing wheel lugs



## 2002m5 (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd like to retorque my wheel lugs just to make sure they're all torqued to spec. In order to do this, can I simply loosen all of lugs on each wheel and then retorque them in a diagonal star fashion?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

if you're afraid they are under torqued, I would just tighten them with a torque wrench.

if you think they are over torqued, then I would loosen it like you said. I'd jack up the car too to get the weight off first.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

2002m5 said:


> *I'd like to retorque my wheel lugs just to make sure they're all torqued to spec. In order to do this, can I simply loosen all of lugs on each wheel and then retorque them in a diagonal star fashion?
> 
> Thanks in advance. *


Yeup! Just don't loosen them too much. And you should probably loosen them all at once, then tighten them down (as you stated) in the star pattern.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I check mine weekly same as tire pressure. I just retorque..only takes a few minutes. At the track I retorque between each session


----------



## 2002m5 (Jun 7, 2002)

Is it bad if I loosen up the lugs a little while the car is on the ground and then retorque them?

Also, will I need a 3/8" or a 1/2" socket/torque wrench to take off the lugs?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

2002m5 said:


> *Is it bad if I loosen up the lugs a little while the car is on the ground and then retorque them?
> 
> Also, will I need a 3/8" or a 1/2" socket/torque wrench to take off the lugs? *


u just need 17mm sockets, it doesn't matter if it's 3/8 or 1/2.

--Andrew


----------



## 2002m5 (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks AYN.

Is it bad if I loosen up the lugs a little while the car is on the ground and then retorque them?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've always been taught to loosen nuts a bit before lifting the car to take the wheels off, and when they go back on, snug em a bit in the air but don't torque em till they're on the ground.

I've always done it this way and have never had to retorque a lug.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I heard (learned) the same*

Ditto Kaz


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Ditto scottn2retro  And torque in the star pattern...


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

JawKnee said:


> * And torque in the star pattern... *


but what if I have 4 lugs?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

2002m5 said:


> *Thanks AYN.
> 
> Is it bad if I loosen up the lugs a little while the car is on the ground and then retorque them? *


yup, don't try to loosen the (overtorqued) lugs when your car is raised up, at least not the front wheels... you probably won't be able to... =) i usually loosen them before jacking up my car, and then remove them afterwards...

--Andrew


----------

